# September MINI sales up 3.8%



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

MINI had a poor September as sales were up a mere 3.8% when compared to last September. However, YTD sales for the first 9 months of 2005 were up 24.7% when compared to the same 9 months of 2004.

Please note that I report only United States sales.


----------

